# SAG double toe straps



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

these took f*cking forever, 26 months to be exact, but i finally have a set on their way to me.



















first spotted them on a sweet nag pista at the ToC time trials in palo alto.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

That is a long wait! Hope you enjoy them when they arrive.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

hopefully not neon green


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice one! Toe clips are so much more practical than cleats - who wants to change shoes all the time. More important ... they just look so damn cool! I need to find me some more pairs, they're getting scarcer and scarcer.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Le Turbo said:


> they're getting scarcer and scarcer.


Seriously? What about this, this, this, or this for a start? Less popular with roadies I'd buy. Scarce? Not on your life.

Funky looking straps though. Pretty cool. Is that a pad on the crank side of the pedal?


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

fatfred - actually, a white set

turbo - the fixie's just a time sink, something i mess with all the time. roadie at heart.

primitive - the market's gotten a whole lot larger thanks to the hipsters. loving it anyways, and yes, those are pads for the crank side.


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

UrbanPrimitive! Thanks for those links! I'd googled my arse off previously and couldn't find anything except Brooks. I'll definitely be buying some online - here in South Africa, there's not one cycle shop that sells anything except those nylon MYB versions, and everyone says "I've got a set somewhere at home that you can have," but they never come up with the goods.


----------

